#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Initiation

## JuliusCaesar

Some people "initiated" me last night and they told me they came from here, occult forum, I am otherwise known as CN. I want to know what's going on outloud, so you can explain to me what the deal is. 

Can someone explain to me what's going on?

----------


## JuliusCaesar

Initiated into being able to look through memories of people.

----------


## JuliusCaesar

That's what they said.

----------


## Light

> That's what they said.


Who are 'they' ? and where did you meet them ? 

Sounds like you will have to direct this question to the people, that asked you to do this for them...

----------

